# Report 4-3-08



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fished yesterday from sunrise to late afternoon. Found fish in tailouts and seams. All fish hit egg sacks with pink being the best color. Saw plenty of fish on gravel. Here is the biggest fish for the day.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish you rock.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, I need a job like yours........


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I hit some private property yesterday evening and hooked into 8 fish in an hour. Gotta love private land  The creeks are green


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> ... The creeks are green


MJ
Not sure what you mean. They were green yesterday, right? With the rain, I assume they aren't green today.

Joel


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you at least change the rag you use to a different color? Nice fish, same old same old. I did notice you kneeled down on the other knee, nice.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay....the creeks WERE green yesterday. I was unstoppable! Haha. Well, I think I'm hanging up the centerpin for the baitcaster....it's musky time!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this the pazazz you are looking for?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

or is this what you are looking for? Sorry about the fish slime in your hair


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice call mepps.
I laughed for quite a while.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

That's gotta be the funniest post I've ever seen on this site. My stomach hurts from laughing. Nice crop job!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Pretty funny. Gotta give the guy credit GSteel, creative and whitty.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> Is this the pazazz you are looking for?
> 
> 
> Sure thats some pazazz. But everybody knows thats not me because of all those eggs strapped to my side. But the length of the "fish" is about correct. The other pic was cool as well. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Those eggs strapped looks like a duck hunters belt all strapped with with some 12 gauge shot [email protected] pretty funny I must say.


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats some funny **** mepps A++ best laugh i had in a while thanks


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Stuff Mepps!!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

haha! that is good stuff mepps


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow hahahaha.


----------



## Cornbread (Apr 5, 2008)

Gsteel is redb on TSS, funny thing is over there he complains about the same type of thing he's doing over here. Cries about the lack of reports on one site and bashes Mepps here for posting reports? I think some of these chicks need to get a life, there are fish to be caught.
CB


----------



## Cornbread (Apr 5, 2008)

Good post Mepps, good thing you left out the fact that the 3 of you landed well over 100 fish. That would have really got things heated.
CB


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cornbread said:


> Good post Mepps, good thing you left out the fact that the 3 of you landed well over 100 fish. That would have really got things heated.
> CB


I'm not about numbers CB but about catching the big steelhead. Gsteel and redb use the same IP


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Great job gang! If you really wanted to know all you had to do was ask. But what would the fun be in that? At least this way you got to drive around with your boy Fred in the mystery machine snacking on scooby snacks and eating extremely large sub sandwiches in one bite, so when you go to swollow it your neck has the profile of the sandwich. Lighten up, life is short.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

gsteel said:


> Great job gang! If you really wanted to know all you had to do was ask. But what would the fun be in that? At least this way you got to drive around with your boy Fred in the mystery machine snacking on scooby snacks and eating extremely large sub sandwiches in one bite, so when you go to swollow it your neck has the profile of the sandwich. Lighten up, life is short.



Actually they probably just compared your photobucket URL from your avitar with redb's from the site. You know, similar to all the mystery machine stuff, but not quite.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

gsteel said:


> Great job gang! If you really wanted to know all you had to do was ask. But what would the fun be in that? At least this way you got to drive around with your boy Fred in the mystery machine snacking on scooby snacks and eating extremely large sub sandwiches in one bite, so when you go to swollow it your neck has the profile of the sandwich. Lighten up, life is short.



Its sad that gsteel is in his mid to late 40's and acts like a kid on a fishing site. When will you grow up? I can't wait to see you on river since a little birdie told me who you are. Lets see how you act not hiding behind a monitor  . How well do you like your spey rig?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think you kids have had enough playtime now,so the playground is officially closed.

gsteel,check your pm's.


----------

